# Changing OpenSSH pam prompt

## funkyFlash

My gentoo boxes say Password:.  The CentOS and NetBSD boxes at work say <user>@<host> password:  Where is that configured?  I'm knee deep in pam and sshd config files, and I can't figure out where that's defined.

Thanks!

----------

## Mythos

What do you really [/bug]want?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## funkyFlash

Haha, indeed.  I do have pubkey set up on my boxes.  I'm more interested in when pubkey isn't working, which user it's trying to do (hens, why my pubkey isn't working).  I know I could use ssh -v, and I know I could be more diligent about putting my pubkey on machines I SSH to, it's more of a curiosity thing, and convenience for me at 6:45 in the morning when I'm not in full control of my mental faculties and i forgot what I ssh'd to 15 seconds ago.

----------

